# Vicon Wheel Rake HELP!!!



## safari (Jul 3, 2010)

Noobie here...









I have an older Vicon 4 wheel 3-point rake and need to find instructions for it. Does anyone have a set as a PDF...









I need to know how to set it to spread. I appreciate any help you may have for me, and I look forward to meeting everyone here over the next few months.


----------



## Marco_Otten (May 5, 2010)

Hello,

go to Redirecting page, go to Coporate site next to the vicon LOGO. 
After that it will open a new site. 
than open the tab service and parts. than open the tab service downloads.

This will open the database for all parts and ops manuals for KV related machines

Vicon is part of kverneland.

hopefully you can find it there and just download the PDF


----------



## Redkiwi (Oct 13, 2010)

safari said:


> Noobie here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
Set the rake in opposite to side raking.To do this rotate main carrier bar 180deg you may have to release the locking pins to allow main bar to rotate easier
Hope this helps.Depends on your crop if it works well as it tends to roll and bunch some grasses up.Sometimes easier to set rake to turn wwhich is main bar same as side raking but rotate the other arms 180deg.
Dont know about Pdf for rake .I have our handbook from 1965 and still have rake.Have just looked at site Mraco-Otten sugested and look at history of Vicon and you will find pictures of rake in operating positions


----------

